# My "score" of the day.



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

One of the local chain stores had an 8 hour sale today...canned tuna (packed in water  ) for $.38 a can so I picked up a case of 48 cans, and small cans of mushrooms for $.28 a can so I picked up a case (flat) of 24 cans. Kind of wish I would have doubled the amount but I didnt want to be too noticable. Both items have "best by" dates somewhere in 2013. :2thumb:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

You could have gone back in and then just checked out with another cashier if you did not want to be noticed! 
I NEVER feel 'noticed' when I get large amounts of food. It is NORMAL for me since I have such a large family. So you can always think of me when you want to get a little extra and say to yourself "Pam would have gotten two cases!" LOL!! Then you will not feel self conscious about it! 

Great score!! :2thumb:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

That is a great score!! This week has been a good week for scores  I found 4 19th century Austrian oil lamps for $10! Today I found a Kaadan oil lamp from the 20's that can hold a fourth of a gallon of fuel for $1.50!

I'm doing a canned food run at the end of June. I plan on filling a cart full.


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Next time I will think of you Pam. 
I wish I would have stocked up on coffee a few weeks ago, I seen it took almost a $4.00 jump in about 3 weeks....ugg!!!!!
I had a funny feeling that it is not finished going up so I got 2 large cans for about $9.00 each and put them in the freezer.
At the prices they are asking it better be "good to the last drop"!! LOL
Awesome score Irritated.....I have been on the look out for those items myself.....


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> You could have gone back in and then just checked out with another cashier if you did not want to be noticed!
> I NEVER feel 'noticed' when I get large amounts of food. It is NORMAL for me since I have such a large family. So you can always think of me when you want to get a little extra and say to yourself "Pam would have gotten two cases!" LOL!! Then you will not feel self conscious about it!
> 
> Great score!! :2thumb:


 If it was Solid White Tuna,(which it probably wasn't) you got a great deal, if it was the CHunk Light Tuna, all you really got was cheap cat food.

The Solid White is on sale here quite often 10 for $10, I just cked todays paper and it is 4 for $5.
the Chunk Light is .89ea and .49 much of the time.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Great deals.

We try to buy when these sales hit too.

I hope they have another sale on beef.I'd like to can some meat.So far only canned veggys.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Another disguise for case lot buying is supposing you're buying for a daycare/preschool.....Of course there are certain purchases that wouldn't pass the mustard...like my 4-64 oz. cans of Maxwell House??:scratch

But, you get the point??


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Tuna an canned chicken er great staples ta set back. Finally got momma ta start usin outa the storage an then replace it when we go back ta the store plus a few extras so we keep buildin it up.

That be a great score, our local store was clean outa tuna last week! Don't know why, never been that way before. Mighta just missed the truck be all.

Keep preppin folks, food ain't gonna get cheaper!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Local Walmarts are 'redesigning' - wider aisles, lower shelving. Been cycling through 3 of the local ones for things they throw in the clearance section while remodeling. Loaded up on 'clearance' vacuum sealed 3 lb. coffee packages, $3 backpacks, $9 50pk batteries, $1 clothes...


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Another disguise for case lot buying is supposing you're buying for a daycare/preschool.....Of course there are certain purchases that wouldn't pass the mustard...like my 4-64 oz. cans of Maxwell House??:scratch
> 
> But, you get the point??


What, kids don't drink coffee? My son's been hooked on it since he stayed overnight with my folks when he was 5! He's been drinking a cup with us every morning since. :beercheer:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Davo45 said:


> What, kids don't drink coffee? My son's been hooked on it since he stayed overnight with my folks when he was 5! He's been drinking a cup with us every morning since. :beercheer:


I started drinking coffee around that age too. Grandma would give me it  Of course half of it would be creamer and sugar.


----------

